
Admin Dashboard Template Built on Tailwind CSS - moesaid007
https://github.com/moesaid/cleopatra
======
maxbaines
Would never normally be interested in JAD [Just another Dashboard] But great
to see an example using Tailwind. No heavy JS framework either.

